# Ultra Torque BB Cups - need to replace?



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

An upgrade to 11 speed is (hopefully) in the works for the near future. I already have Campagnolo 10s carbon Centaur cranks mounted on my ride. New 11s Chorus cranks will be installed. I am wondering if there is a need (or any advantage) to replacing the UT BB cups?

The cups on the bike have around 8,000 miles on them, of which I have regreased the bearings and bearing/cup interface twice. The current crank installation is giving me no problems - no creaking or other sounds and it runs smooth. 

With all the expense of replacing the other parts in the group I'm tempted to swap out and get new cups since they only cost around $20. On the other hand, I don't want to through away money on replacing a part that doesn't accumulate wear. 

What are your thoughts? Do the cups (properly installed and maintained) wear out? Would you swap the cups out for new or let them be? Thanks.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I changed the cups when I went from 10 to 11. Can't say it made any difference but they're cheap and as long as the bike is disassembled that far, why not.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I will replace them.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

It couldn't hurt to replace them since they do not cost too much. Also there are two seals; one per cup that seals against the shaft to keep anything that gets into the central BB area from working its way outwards into the bearing area. Peace of mind....


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't think there is anything to wear with these cups so it might be a waste of money to replace them. I do not like those SR11 black cups, as these new cups show silver scratches on the teeth once installed, does not matter how careful you wrench them. I miss those UT Record cups from the 2007 era with a "stainless" finish, as you really can't see those tooth marks on them once installed.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

They do tend to mark easily. I've manage to install them without marking them by throwing a thin rag over the cup before I place the cup-wrench onto it.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

There would be no reason at all to replace them at 8000 miles assuming they are compatible with your new crank.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had forgotten that the cups have seals associated with them. I guess that may tip in favor of replacing, but I certainly respect those that advised I could keep the existing. 

At any rate, I just ordered all the bits to upgrade to Chorus 11 and got new cups to boot. I can't wait to get it all in! Looking forward to the new hood shape and a change in gearing to compact.


----------

